# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Όργανα & Εξοπλισμός >  >  Ψηφιακός Παλμογράφος HANTEK - αξίζει;

## michalism

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.

Σκέφτομαι σοβαρά να προχωρήσω στην αγορά ενός ψηφιακού παλμογράφου. 
Αν μπορούσα να διαθέσω τα χρήματα θα αγόραζα τον τετρακάναλο Rigol από Ελλάδα. Δυστυχώς όμως θα πρέπει να περιοριστώ σε κάτω από 300 Ευρώ , και σε αυτά τα χρήματα βρίσκω μόνο τον Hantek.
Επίσης θέλω να αγοράσω από Ευρώπη (Ελλάδα όσο έψαξα δεν βρήκα κάτι). Σίγουρα από Κίνα έχω άλλες επιλογές, αλλά με ότι γίνεται στα τελωνεία τελευταία φοβάμαι να ρισκάρω.

Βρίσκω αρκετές κριτικές για το μοντέλο DSO5102P, όμως βρήκα και *αυτό* που φαίνεται αρκετά νεώτερο με καλύτερη οθόνη και μάλλον ποιο καινούργιο firmware. Δυστυχώς όμως δεν υπάρχει καμία κριτική ή αναλυτική παρουσίαση.

Η ερώτηση προς εσάς είναι μια: Υπάρχει κάτι που κάνει τους παλμογράφους αυτούς είτε άχρηστους ή να μην αξίζουν τα λεφτά τους; 
Αξίζει να περιμένω τον 1 επιπλέον χρόνο που ίσως χρειαστώ να μαζέψω τα χρήματα για να πάρω ένα RIGOL; 

Να αναφέρω εδώ ότι είμαι αρχάριος και ο σκοπός είναι η μάθηση. Θεωρώ πως ό,τι και να πάρω θα υπερκαλύπτει τις ανάγκες μου.

Ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας, και καλές γιορτές σε όλους!
Μιχάλης

----------


## Panoss

Μιχάλη, μια ιδέα θα πω μιας και δεν ξέρω από παλμογράφους: γιατί δεν μαζεύεστε 2-3 άτομα από την ίδια σχολή (αν είσαι σε κάποια σχολή σχετική με ηλεκτρονικά) να πάρετε έναν όλοι μαζί;

----------


## michalism

> Μιχάλη, μια ιδέα θα πω μιας και δεν ξέρω από παλμογράφους: γιατί δεν μαζεύεστε 2-3 άτομα από την ίδια σχολή (αν είσαι σε κάποια σχολή σχετική με ηλεκτρονικά) να πάρετε έναν όλοι μαζί;



Καλή ιδέα αλλά δυστυχώς τα φοιτητικά μου χρόνια σταμάτησαν το 2000  :Crying:  χαχαχαχα

----------


## Panoss

Α, οκ. Εντάξει μωρέ κι εσύ, μην κολλάς σε λεπτομέρειες!!! :Lol:

----------


## Fire Doger

> Μιχάλη, μια ιδέα θα πω μιας και δεν ξέρω από παλμογράφους: γιατί δεν μαζεύεστε 2-3 άτομα από την ίδια σχολή (αν είσαι σε κάποια σχολή σχετική με ηλεκτρονικά) να πάρετε έναν όλοι μαζί;



Γιατί οι απαιτήσεις της σχολής καλύπτονται από έναν USB με 50€ και τα εργαλεία, οι γυναίκες και τα αυτοκίνητα δεν δανείζονται. Και είναι λιγότερο από μισή χαρά πιστεύω, αν είναι να ξοδέψεις να το ευχαριστηθείς τουλάχιστον.

Μιχάλη για ποιον λόγο τον θέλεις?

Όπως προείπα αν θέλεις τον 1054 αξίζει να περιμένεις, άλλη χαρά να αγοράζεις αυτό που θέλεις.
Και μην ξεχνάς ότι στην ίδια περιοχή τιμών έχει βγάλει η siglent, η Keysight και είναι η σειρά της Rigol η οποία δεν έβγαλε κάτι πρόσφατα γιατί δουλεύει σε ASIC Ultravision #2, ίσως η αναμονή αξίζει πολύ περισσότερο.

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

Μιχάλη το αν θα πάρεις hantek ή όχι θα εξαρτηθεί μόνο στο αν αξιζουν. Το θέμα του τελωνείου λύνεται και στο ebay επιλέγοντας φίλτρο να δεις τους πωλητες πουν στελνουν απο Ευρώπη/Γερμανια αλλα και απο Aliexpress επιλεγοντας φίλτρο την αποστολή απο γερμανια. Ειναι δυο τρεις πωλητες και ebay και ali που μονιμα εχουν ευρωπαικες αποθηκες και στελνουν με ελαχιστη διαφορα σε σχεση με την ''κινεζικη'' τιμη. Σε καμια μα καμια περιπτωση μην κανεις το σφάλμα και παρεις με αποστολη απο Κινα θα περασεις σιγουρα τελωνειο με τελικη επιβαρυνση πανω απο 100 ευρω στα 300 ευρω.
 Εχει αναλυθεί το θεμα και σε αλλα thread. Δεν εχω βρει καποιον εδω μέσα να εχει hantek, δικο μας συμφορουμίτη για να μας πει ιδίαν άποψη. Οποτε σε αυτη τη φαση που εισαι εσυ ειναι πολύ κόσμος και σαφη απαντηση πέραν της προφανής που συνηθιζεται στο φορουμ μας ''δεν αξιζει κινεζικος hantek, παρε rigol'' δε νομιζω να βρεις. Βεβαια πολλες φορες να ξερεις η προφανής απάντηση είναι και η σωστή...
Προσωπικα να σου πω οτι σκεφτομαι μεχρι τα χριστουγεννα να παρω ενα hantek, γιατι οι UNI-T που σιγουρα εχουν καλυτερο και ποιο απροβληματιστο λογισμικο το τελευταιο δίμηνο ανεβηκαν παντου σε τιμες και επιασαν παντου σχεδον τους rigol οποτε δεν αξιζει με τιποτα.

----------


## michalism

> Γιατί οι απαιτήσεις της σχολής καλύπτονται από  έναν USB με 50€ και τα εργαλεία, οι γυναίκες και τα αυτοκίνητα δεν  δανείζονται. Και είναι λιγότερο από μισή χαρά πιστεύω, αν είναι να  ξοδέψεις να το ευχαριστηθείς τουλάχιστον.
> 
> Μιχάλη για ποιον λόγο τον θέλεις?
> 
> Όπως προείπα αν θέλεις τον 1054 αξίζει να περιμένεις, άλλη χαρά να αγοράζεις αυτό που θέλεις.
> Και μην ξεχνάς ότι στην ίδια περιοχή τιμών έχει βγάλει η siglent, η  Keysight και είναι η σειρά της Rigol η οποία δεν έβγαλε κάτι πρόσφατα  γιατί δουλεύει σε ASIC Ultravision #2, ίσως η αναμονή αξίζει πολύ  περισσότερο.



τον θελω για να παιξω και να πειραματιστω. αν ποτε φτασω στο σημειο  να κανω σοβαρά προτζεκτ ή επισκευές, βλεπουμε. Παντα μιλάμε στο επίπεδο  χομπυ. Η δουλειά μου ειναι άλλη.
το να μαζεψω χρήματα μάλλον δύσκολο, καθότι νεός γονιός οποτε οι προτεραιότητες είναι άλλες πλέον!  :Smile: 





> Μιχάλη το αν θα πάρεις hantek ή όχι θα  εξαρτηθεί μόνο στο αν αξιζουν. Το θέμα του τελωνείου λύνεται και στο  ebay επιλέγοντας φίλτρο να δεις τους πωλητες πουν στελνουν απο  Ευρώπη/Γερμανια αλλα και απο Aliexpress επιλεγοντας φίλτρο την αποστολή  απο γερμανια. Ειναι δυο τρεις πωλητες και ebay και ali που μονιμα εχουν  ευρωπαικες αποθηκες και στελνουν με ελαχιστη διαφορα σε σχεση με την  ''κινεζικη'' τιμη. Σε καμια μα καμια περιπτωση μην κανεις το σφάλμα και  παρεις με αποστολη απο Κινα θα περασεις σιγουρα τελωνειο με τελικη  επιβαρυνση πανω απο 100 ευρω στα 300 ευρω.
>  Εχει αναλυθεί το θεμα και σε αλλα thread. Δεν εχω βρει καποιον εδω μέσα  να εχει hantek, δικο μας συμφορουμίτη για να μας πει ιδίαν άποψη. Οποτε  σε αυτη τη φαση που εισαι εσυ ειναι πολύ κόσμος και σαφη απαντηση πέραν  της προφανής που συνηθιζεται στο φορουμ μας ''δεν αξιζει κινεζικος  hantek, παρε rigol'' δε νομιζω να βρεις. Βεβαια πολλες φορες να ξερεις η  προφανής απάντηση είναι και η σωστή...
> Προσωπικα να σου πω οτι σκεφτομαι μεχρι τα χριστουγεννα να παρω ενα  hantek, γιατι οι UNI-T που σιγουρα εχουν καλυτερο και ποιο  απροβληματιστο λογισμικο το τελευταιο δίμηνο ανεβηκαν παντου σε τιμες  και επιασαν παντου σχεδον τους rigol οποτε δεν αξιζει με τιποτα.



ακριβως όπως τα λες! Uni-t χάζευα και εγω αλλα έχουν ανέβει οι  τιμές. Ευτυχώς πρόλαβα και τσίμπηα ένα UT139C και μάλιστα από Κίνα!  Σχετικά με τους Siglent και εγώ θα τους προτιμούσα, αλλά μόνο από Κίνα  βρίσκω. Στην Ευρώπη δεν ειναι φθηνοί. 

Πραγματικά αναρωτιέμαι πάντως. Θα χαζέψω απόψε καμια κριτική, αλλά δεν νομίζω οτι στην τελική τα κλαίς τα λεφτά σου. απλά έχεις κάποιυς περιορισμους και το usability υπολείπεται του ανταγωνισμού. αλλα είναι και 200Ε κατω...

----------


## kiros

> Μιχάλη το αν θα πάρεις hantek ή όχι θα εξαρτηθεί μόνο στο αν αξιζουν. Το θέμα του τελωνείου λύνεται και στο ebay επιλέγοντας φίλτρο να δεις τους πωλητες πουν στελνουν απο Ευρώπη/Γερμανια αλλα και απο Aliexpress επιλεγοντας φίλτρο την αποστολή απο γερμανια. Ειναι δυο τρεις πωλητες και ebay και ali που μονιμα εχουν ευρωπαικες αποθηκες και στελνουν με ελαχιστη διαφορα σε σχεση με την ''κινεζικη'' τιμη. Σε καμια μα καμια περιπτωση μην κανεις το σφάλμα και παρεις με αποστολη απο Κινα θα περασεις σιγουρα τελωνειο με τελικη επιβαρυνση πανω απο 100 ευρω στα 300 ευρω.
>  Εχει αναλυθεί το θεμα και σε αλλα thread. *Δεν εχω βρει καποιον εδω μέσα να εχει hantek, δικο μας συμφορουμίτη για να μας πει ιδίαν άποψη*. Οποτε σε αυτη τη φαση που εισαι εσυ ειναι πολύ κόσμος και σαφη απαντηση πέραν της προφανής που συνηθιζεται στο φορουμ μας ''δεν αξιζει κινεζικος hantek, παρε rigol'' δε νομιζω να βρεις. Βεβαια πολλες φορες να ξερεις η προφανής απάντηση είναι και η σωστή...
> Προσωπικα να σου πω οτι σκεφτομαι μεχρι τα χριστουγεννα να παρω ενα hantek, γιατι οι UNI-T που σιγουρα εχουν καλυτερο και ποιο απροβληματιστο λογισμικο το τελευταιο δίμηνο ανεβηκαν παντου σε τιμες και επιασαν παντου σχεδον τους rigol οποτε δεν αξιζει με τιποτα.



Έχω τον Hantek DSO8060 εδώ και 5 χρόνια, δεν έχει παρουσιάσει κανένα πρόβλημα και είναι αρκετά αξιόπιστος.

----------

michalism (13-12-17)

----------


## Neuraxia

Αν το θες για πειραματισμό δες αυτό  που είναι και δωρεάν , μέχρι να μαζέψεις χρήματα για ένα αξιοπρεπές μηχάνημα.

----------


## michalism

> Αν το θες για πειραματισμό δες αυτό  που είναι και δωρεάν , μέχρι να μαζέψεις χρήματα για ένα αξιοπρεπές μηχάνημα.



το έχεις δουλέψει; γιατι εγώ δεν το κατάφερα.

----------


## finos

εχω τον ds1054z αξιζει κάθε $$$ προτείνω  να περιμενεις κι να μαζεψεις  για ένα οργανο πολυ καλο
αυτό μου λεγανε κι οι αλοι εγω μεσα να μην ασχοληθώ-ξοδεψω χρηματα σε έναν μικρο usb ή με σε έναν από την καρτα ηχου . μπορει να καθηστερισα 1-2 χρονια μεχρι να μαζεψω το budget (μαθητης βλέπεις ,περιορισμένοι ποροι )  αλλα δεν το μετανόησα
οποτε πρωτινω να περιμενεις κι να παρεις κατι καλο   

αυτά  :Biggrin:

----------


## Fire Doger

> το έχεις δουλέψει; γιατι εγώ δεν το κατάφερα.



Ναι. Στην αρχή είχα θέμα γιατί είχα το suppress background noise ανοιχτό και έκοβε το σήμα γιατί νόμιζε ήταν θόρυβος...

----------

michalism (13-12-17)

----------


## michalism

ok. θα το δοκιμασω, πιο πολύ από περιέργεια. Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει θέμα σύγκρισης κανονικού παλμογράφου με αυτό.

Βαγγελη, ο συγκεκριμένος HANTEK δεν είναι ο USB.

----------


## kiros

> ok. θα το δοκιμασω, πιο πολύ από περιέργεια. Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει θέμα σύγκρισης κανονικού παλμογράφου με αυτό.
> 
> *Βαγγελη, ο συγκεκριμένος HANTEK δεν είναι ο USB*.



Είναι RIGOL.

----------


## michalism

> Είναι RIGOL.



Μπέρδεμα. :p
Αναφερόμουν στο δικό μου ποστ, οτι ο Hantek που συζητάω δεν είναι USB.

----------


## elektronio

Με τα δεδομένα που αναφέρεις (αρχάριος, οικονομική στενότητα) εγώ θα σου πρότεινα να μην αγοράσεις καθόλου παλμογράφο τουλάχιστον προς το παρόν. 
Ο παλμογράφος είναι ένα χρήσιμο όργανο γιατί σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις θες να δεις την μορφή που έχει το το σήμα σου και δεν υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος παρά μόνο ο παλμογράφος. Όμως και χωρίς αυτό μπορείς να ασχοληθείς και να μάθεις πολλά πράγματα και χωρίς την χρήση παλμογράφου. 
Από την δική μου εμπειρία σε συνθήκες εργασίας, ο παλμογράφος μου χρειάστηκε (επιτακτικά) λίγες μόνο φορές, σε επισκευή τηλεοράσεων πολύ παλιά, σε επισκευή inverter ηλεκτροσυγκολλήσεων και σε λίγες ακόμη σποραδικές περιπτώσεις. (Δεν ασχολήθηκα καθόλου με ήχο).

Τις περισσότερες φορές ο παλμογράφος απλά στολίζει τον πάγκο. Υπάρχουν βέβαια και φορές που αν δεν τον έχεις λες καλά θα ήταν να μπορούσαμε να δούμε την κυματομορφή, αλλά μπορείς να ζήσεις και χωρίς αυτό.
Γνώμη μου είναι να περιμένεις και να κάνεις την αγορά όταν θα αισθανθείς επιτακτική ανάγκη χρήσης του παλμογράφου και όχι αγορά για να μαθαίνεις.....

Προτεραιότητα έχουν πάντα τα παιδιά και η οικογένεια και μόνο αν και όταν περισσέψουν (πράγμα απίθανο την σήμερον εποχή)  κάνεις την αγορά για το hobby σου.

----------

michalism (14-12-17)

----------


## michalism

Μάρκο, η απάντηση σου είναι ακριβώς ο λόγος που δεν προχωράω με την αγορά.
Έχω αποφασίσει ότι ΑΝ αγοράσω κάτι θα πάω σε φθηνή λύση (έπεται ποστ με ο,τι έχω μαζέψει μέχρι τώρα) αλλά όπως λες το χόμπι πρέπει να μπει σε 2η μοίρα...

από την άλλη ο παλμογράφος είναι για μένα ένα παιδικό όνειρο που ενώ πάντα φαινόταν άπιαστο, τώρα φαίνεται να είναι λίιιιιγο πιο κοντά. 
δεν ξέρω....

**off_topic
Μάρκο ωραίο το blog σου, δεν το είχα δει μέχρι σήμερα! Καλοτάξιδο  :Smile:

----------


## michalism

Επανέρχομαι στο θέμα, απλά για να πω τί βρήκα σε περίπτωση που κάποιον τον ενδιαφέρει...

Ό,τι άρθρο διάβασα και ό,τι review είδα, έχει γίνει από ανθρώπους με αρκετή έως πολύ εμπειρία στα ηλεκτρονικά, και οι περισσότεροι έχουν στη διάθεσή τους τουλάχιστον ένα πολύ σοβαρό παλμογράφο. Οπότε είναι λογικό και οι συγκρίσεις και οι απαιτήσεις να είναι ανάλογες, όσο και αν προσπαθούν να κρατήσουν τη λογική του low-cost, low-budget άρα και low-expectations.
Στην Ευρώπη βρίσκω τη σειρά DSO5000P (από 70 έως 200MHz) και το μοντέλο DSO4072C. Βασικό κριτήριο αναζήτησης είναι η τιμή να παραμένει κάτω από 300 Ευρώ και από Ευρώπη! Η μόνη διαφορά της σειράς 5000P με την 4000C φαίνεται να είναι η ύπαρξη γεννήτριας συχνοτήτων στη δεύτερη.

Πέρα από κάποια reboots και κολλήματα, υπάρχουν πολλά σχόλια σχετικά με την εμφάνιση του παλμογράφου και με το πόσο δύσχρηστο είναι το software. Πχ σε κάποιους περιστροφικούς διακόπτες η κίνηση του διακόπτη οδηγεί τον κέρσορα σε αντίθετη φορά από την αναμενόμενη. Όλα αυτά είναι σημαντικά και καλό να τα γνωρίζει κάποιος, όμως, *για μένα προσωπικά δεν αποτελούν αποφασιστικό παράγοντα*, αν είναι να αποκτήσω παλμογράφο με τόσα χρήματα.

Tα HANTEK, όπως και πολλοί άλλοι ψηφιακοί παλμογράφοι μπορούν να πειραχτούν και να φτάσουν μέχρι 200MHz. Προσωπικά δεν με ενδιαφέρει αυτή τη στιγμή. Όμως, μου αρέσει ότι θεωρητικά θα μπορούσα κάποτε να παίξω με αυτό το hack.

Το μοντέλο που θα αγόραζα εγώ πάντως ύστερα από όλα αυτά είναι το DSO5102P. Έχει την ίδια τιμή με το μοντέλο των 70ΜΗz, και λογικά αναβαθμίζεται στα 200 αν ποτέ θελήσω να το κάνω. Από θέμα εύρους μια χαρά θα με κάλυπταν και λιγότερα από 70ΜΗz βέβαια. To DSO4072C ενώ φαίνεται δελεαστικό, ίσως θα ήταν καλύτερα να αποφύγω τα 2 σε 1 προϊόντα. Επιπλέον δεν βρήκα καμία σοβαρή κριτική (στα αγγλικά) αν και πιστεύω ότι θα αποκτήσει κάποια δημοτικότητα τους επόμενους μηνες. Τέλος, η σειρά DSO5000P είναι αρκετά δοκιμασμένη, και θεωρώ ότι τα πιο χοντρά bugs έχουν τουλάχιστον αποκαλυφθεί, οπότε ξέρεις τί να περιμένεις. (Από την άλλη, η σειρά DSO4000C είναι πολύ καινούργια, με ό,τι θετικό και αρνητικό συνεπάγεται αυτό σε hw και sw).

Αυτά για τώρα, ελπίζω να μην σας κούρασα!

Παραθέτω και κάποιες από τις πηγές που βρήκα στο δίκτυο, παραλείποντας τα βίντεο της αναβάθμισης, και οτιδήποτε είναι σε άλλη γλώσσα εκτός της αγγλικής:
·         Βίντεο με 5 σοβαρά bugs
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1j0txBI_Zm0
(στην περιγραφή του βίντεο αναφέρει ότι σε πρόσφατο update, δύο από αυτά διορθώθηκαν.)

·         O Todd Harrison επίσης αναφέρεται σε κάποια θέματα σε ένα δικό του review:
Video & Site

·         Άλλο ένα βίντεο:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=luYJVTG7TJQ

·         Άρθρο στο EEVBlog forum για «πείραγμα» ενός Hantek.
Link
προφανώς δεν μπήκα στον κόπο να διαβάσω και τις 117 σελίδες του ποστ, αλλά μια γρήγορα ανάγνωση έχει ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## VaselPi

Μιχάλη (*michalism*), θα διαφωνήσω με τον  Μάρκο (*electrtonio*). Αυτά που λέει είναι σωστά, ωστόσο για τον έμπειρο Ηλεκτρονικό. Για τον αρχάριο, αλλά και για τον Ηλεκτρονικό γενικά, ο παλμογράφος είναι αναγκαίος όπως το κατσαβίδι στον Ηλεκτρολόγο.
Όσο για το αν πρέπει να είναι ψηφιακός ή αναλογικός - θα σου πω την εμπειρία μου. Είχα έναν αναλογικό παλμογράφο  2 καναλιών, πολύ καλό, αλλά αγόρασα και έναν ψηφιακό, τον οποίο τελικά τον εγκατέλειψα. Δεν μου άρεσε ότι το σήμα στην οθόνη εμφανίζεται από μνήμης, με καθυστέρηση, αλλά και στο συγχρονισμό παρουσίαζε προβλήματα. Πες από βίτσιο ή από συνήθεια, το σήμα στην οθόνη ήθελα (θέλω) να το βλέπω έτσι όπως αυτό είναι τι στιγμή που το παρακολουθώ.
Τελικά, στον αρχάριο θα συμβούλευα να αγοράσει τον πιο φτηνό αναλογικό παλμογράφο 2 καναλιών. Για αρχή, αλλά ακόμη και επαγγελματική χρήση-είναι καλός. 
Βασίλειος.

----------


## michalism

Καλημέρα Βασίλειε.
δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι απαραίτητος ο παλμογράφος, σίγουρα όλοι συμφωνούμε ότι βοηθάει.
Από εκεί και πέρα, είναι θέμα προτεραιοτήτων μιας και μιλάμε για ένα οικονομικό μέγεθος το οποίο για πολλούς από εμάς είναι υπολογίσιμο.

Σχετικά με τον αναλογικό παλμογράφο, είμαι και εγώ υπέρ του, αλλά δυστυχώς είναι (και) θέμα χώρου/ όγκου.

----------


## Panoss

> Τελικά, στον αρχάριο θα συμβούλευα να αγοράσει τον πιο φτηνό αναλογικό παλμογράφο 2 καναλιών.



Δεν είναι και φτηνοί πάντως οι μεταχειρισμένοι αναλογικοί, ο φτηνότερος στο αγγλικό ebay είναι ένας HAMEG HM303-6 35MHz Analog Oscilloscope.
£135.00 + £25.00 έξοδα αποστολής.(σύνολο 170€,                          £1 = €1,1343)
Από Βουλγαρία.

Εδώ η λίστα όλων των παλμογράφων.

----------


## elektronio

> Μιχάλη (*michalism*), θα διαφωνήσω με τον  Μάρκο (*electrtonio*). Αυτά που λέει είναι σωστά, ωστόσο για τον έμπειρο Ηλεκτρονικό. Για τον αρχάριο, αλλά και για τον Ηλεκτρονικό γενικά, ο παλμογράφος είναι αναγκαίος όπως το κατσαβίδι στον Ηλεκτρολόγο.
> Όσο για το αν πρέπει να είναι ψηφιακός ή αναλογικός - θα σου πω την εμπειρία μου. Είχα έναν αναλογικό παλμογράφο  2 καναλιών, πολύ καλό, αλλά αγόρασα και έναν ψηφιακό, τον οποίο τελικά τον εγκατέλειψα. *Δεν μου άρεσε ότι το σήμα στην οθόνη εμφανίζεται από μνήμης*, με καθυστέρηση, αλλά και στο συγχρονισμό παρουσίαζε προβλήματα. Πες από βίτσιο ή από συνήθεια, το σήμα στην οθόνη ήθελα (θέλω) να το βλέπω έτσι όπως αυτό είναι τι στιγμή που το παρακολουθώ.
> Τελικά, στον αρχάριο θα συμβούλευα να αγοράσει τον πιο φτηνό αναλογικό παλμογράφο 2 καναλιών. Για αρχή, αλλά ακόμη και επαγγελματική χρήση-είναι καλός. 
> Βασίλειος.



Αυτό σε περίπτωση σήματος πολύ χαμηλής συχνότητας είναι προτέρημα. Βλέπεις κυματομορφή ενώ στον αναλογικό μια τελεία να κόβει βόλτες.

Στην επιλογή αναλογικού συμφωνώ και εγώ, αλλά είναι δύσκολο να βρεις φτηνό και αξιόλογο, συνήθως αν πάρεις καινούριο προτιμάς να το κρατήσεις για δεύτερο.

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

Μακαρι να μπορούσαμε να βρουμε εναν αμιγως αναλογικό παλμογραφο που εχει τουλάχιστον τα βασικα  στην ευρώπη με 100 ευρω με μεταφορικα. 100 ευρω στην ευρωπη πωλουνται μονο κατι δεινοσαυροι του 1960, κατι ρωσσικοι αρχαιολιθικοι που εχουν στρογγυλη crt μιας ιντσας ή καπιοι νεοτεροι που ο πωλητης λεει οτι ειναι faulty ή untested. Οι hameg αν τους θεωρησουμε μετρο συγκρισης αξιολογων αναλογικων κλεινουν πανω απο τα 150 ευρω στην καλυτερη στις δημοπρασιες χωρις τα μεταφορικα στην τιμη.
Αυτα παντα για ευρωπη. Αμερικη αλλαζει το πραγμα αλλα εκει δεν εχουμε προσβαση ακομα και η θεια απο το σικαγο να ερχοταν να μας δει αυριο.

----------


## SV1EDG

Εχεις ξεκαθαρίσει τι σήματα θέλεις να μετράς με τον παλμογράφο ? Το ΒW ? θέματα triggering και 2nd time base ? 
Αν αυτά δεν τα κατανοήσεις στην αρχή τότε πολύ πιθανόν να κάνεις μια επιλογή που μετά από λίγο καιρό θα μετανοιώσεις γιατί θα διαπιστώσεις ότι θα ήθελες να έχει "και αυτό". Ο παλμογράφος πάγκου είναι ένα πολύ σοβαρό και χρήσιμο όργανο είτε κάνεις επισκευή είτε R&D. Συνήθως τον αγοράζεις μια για πάντα ή έστω μέχρι να κάνεις απόσβεση.Το μειονέκτημα του USB για εμένα είναι ότι θέλεις ένα PC δίπλα σου. Για να πάρεις μια σωστή απόφαση θα σου πρότεινα να διαβάσεις τις βασικές λειτουργίες ενός παλμογράφου και να αποφασίσεις ποιές από αυτές θέλεις να ικανοποιεί το μοντέλο που θα επιλέξεις.Θα σου πρότεινα να αποφύγεις  scope που έχουν ενσωματωμένες γεννήτριες σήματος, καφετιέρες, ραδιόφωνα και άλλα τέτοια.Κάθε όργανο είναι σχεδιασμένο για να αποδίδει το μέγιστο σε ένα και μόνο ρόλο.Τέλος ίσως να αξίζει η αναμονή γιατί και χρήματα θα μπορέσεις να μαζέψεις για κάτι καλύτερο και οι τιμές των ήδη παλαιών αναλογικών θα πέσουν. 

Αν πάλι οι συχνότητες που θέλεις να μετρήσεις είναι audio και βιάζεσαι να μπεις στο "κλίμα" μια τίμια λύση είναι αυτή.

----------

michalism (17-12-17)

----------


## michalism

Τις βασικές λειτουργίες ενός παλμογράφου πιστεύω ότι τις γνωρίζω, χωρίς όμως να θεωρώ ότι έχω την πλήρη κατανόηση. Όμως είναι και αυτό μέρος της διαδικασίας μάθησης. Και σίγουρα αν αγοράσω τώρα κάτι, ύστερα από λίγα χρόνια (ΑΝ εξελίξω τις γνώσεις μου) αυτό ίσως να μην μου αρκεί, και να θέλω κάτι άλλο.
Δεν είμαι όμως σίγουρος αν αυτό θα πρέπει να αποτελεί αποτρεπτικό παράγοντα. 
Με μία σχετικά μικρή πίεση τώρα θα μπορούσα να κάνω την συγκεκριμένη αγορά. Του χρόνου δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορώ. Και δεν θέλω να μπώ στο τριπάκι του κυνηγητού των features που δεν χρησιμοποιεις ποτέ. 
Μην με παρεξηγήσετε, η κάθε γνώμη και άποψη είναι σεβαστή και την παίρνω σοβαρά υπ'οψιν μου. Απλά και εγώ με τη σειρά μου ξεκαθαρίζω τη σκέψη μου για να προχωράει η κουβέντα!  :Smile: 

Ας πούμε Μάριε το 2nd time base που ανέφερες, ούτε καν το ήξερα. Μπήκα, το έψαξα, και θεωρώ ότι είναι κάτι που αυτή τη στίγμη δεν με ενδιαφέρει.Μάλλον είμαι πιο αρχάριος απ'όσο πιστεύεις!  :Smile: 
Για εύρος κλπ, αναφέρθηκα σε προηγούμενο ποστ. Γενικά τις ανάγκες μου θα τις τοποθετούσα στο επίπεδο ενός σπουδαστή. Μακάρι να φτάσω κάποια στιγμή στο σημείο να πώ ότι ο εξοπλισμός που έχω πλέον δεν με καλύπτει!!!

----------


## Ακρίτας

Στο e-bay μπορείς να βρείς αναλογικούς παλμογράφους αλλά θα πρέπει να έχεις το νου σου και να περιμένεις υπομονετικά μέχρι να βρεθεί κάτι καλό. Το μηχάνημα της φωτογραφίας το πήρα εγώ πριν δυο μήνες από Γερμανία, σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση, με 80Ε + 30Ε μεταφορικά.

s-l1600b.jpg

Για αρχή όμως θα σου συνιστούσα κι εγώ το μηχανάκι που προτείνει παραπάνω ο Μάριος.

----------


## michalism

Σας ξαναλέω ότι τους αναλογικούς δεν τους κοιτάω γιατί είναι θέμα χώρου, το οποίο βέβαια προσπαθώ να λύσω.
Είναι αλήθεια πάντως οτι ευκαιρίες υπάρχουν. Εχθές έκλεισαν 2 δημοπρασίες από Γερμανία με συνολική τιμή κάτω από τα 100Ε!!!
Ο ένας κιόλας νομίζω είχε και 2nd time base που έλεγε ο Μάριος :Lol:

----------


## Panoss

Ποιος είναι ο Μάριος ρε παιδιά;

----------


## michalism

> Ποιος είναι ο Μάριος ρε παιδιά;



Ο Μάριος είναι συμφορουμιτης που απάντησε σε προηγούμενο ποστ.

Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo A3500-F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## SV1EDG

Αφού λοιπόν ο αναλογικός απορρίπτεται, μια επίσης τίμια λύση είναι κάποιος της Rigol.

----------


## michalism

Προφανώς αυτή τη στιγμή παγκοσμίως ο πιο δημοφιλής value for money παλμογράφος θεωρείται ο Rigol DS1054Z. Όμως τα 400€+ που κοστίζει εγώ δεν τα έχω.
Η επόμενη φθηνότερη επιλογή σε Rigol είναι ο DSO1052E ο οποίος και πάλι έχει πάνω από 300€ (εκτός Κίνας και Αμερικής φυσικά). 
Γενικά στα 300 με 400€ υπάρχουν διάφορες επιλογές, όμως δεν είναι αυτό το ζητούμενο.

Η ερώτηση ήταν/ είναι αν με 230€ περίπου μπορείς να πάρεις έναν καινούργιο ψηφιακό παλμογράφο και να μην θεωρηθεί ότι πετάς τα λεφτά σου. Τυχαίνει σε αυτά τα χρήματα η μόνη επιλογή είναι ένας HANTEK.

Και *εδώ* ένας συγκριτικός πίνακας που ανακάλυψα σήμερα. Σίγουρα δεν μπορείς να βγάλεις ασφαλή συμπεράσματα, απλά αποτελεί μία ακόμα πηγή αναφοράς.

----------

